# Surimi as the star????



## JustJoel (Jun 20, 2018)

I’ve always eschewed surimi, aka imitation crab or _krab_. I don’t really like or trust anything “imitation,” even though I’m well aware that I eat or drink foods with imitation flavors and other ingredients all the time. But imitating crab just seemed really egregious, kind of a slap in the face to those mouth-watering crustaceans.

I was on one of my shopping jobs the other day, though, and the store’s little fresh sushi corner was offering up samples of seafood rolls. They were clearly made with surimi, but I was hungry andthe samples were free, so I tried one (okay, I tried three). It was _delicious_!

I googled “recipes specifically for surimi” and came up with the usual list of recipes that are for crab but substitute surimi in the interests of frugality. I’m not adverse to these recipes, especially since I’m trying very hard to be more frugal myself these days.

I was wondering, though, has any of you come across a recipe or recipes that are designed for surimi? Recipes that don’t read “can substitute surimi,” but rather have surimi as the star ingredient, even recipes that specify “don’t use real crab in this recipe?”

Please, I implore you, don’t go out of your way to research this, unless it’s tickled your curiosity bone. Although, if you _do_ use surimi on occasion, I’d love to hear how!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2018)

I unroll the krab "legs" and place on top of a sheet of nori, then I add in the avocado slivers, green onion, carrot, cucumber and roll up for my sushi-less rolls.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 20, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I unroll the krab "legs" and place on top of a sheet of nori, then I add in the avocado slivers, green onion, carrot, cucumber and roll up for my sushi-less rolls.


If you’re adding cooked and seasoned short grain rice, it’s sushi! Sushi’s about the rice, not the fish (or lack thereof)!

I’ll try this, it looks easy and inexpensive, and yummy. Thanks!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 20, 2018)

I've seen krab rangoon recipes.  Did you try using krab rather than surimi?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> If you’re adding cooked and seasoned short grain rice, it’s sushi! Sushi’s about the rice, not the fish (or lack thereof)!



PF eats low carb, so she's removing the rice and eating the rest.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2018)

It's been a while, but I've made a deviled crab salad with surimi. Add minced celery, minced red and green peppers, onion and garlic powders, fresh parsley, lemon juice, mayo and hot sauce to taste. Serve in a croissant as a sandwich or over spring greens.


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh we used to get a crabstick bake in school, yes that was name I grew up with. It just  cooked rice,  surimi, boxed hollandaise sauce  and fresh  croutons and then baked until the croutons are golden.  I loved it, I still would but I cant have lemon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> If you’re adding cooked and seasoned short grain rice, it’s sushi! Sushi’s about the rice, not the fish (or lack thereof)!
> 
> I’ll try this, it looks easy and inexpensive, and yummy. Thanks!




I understand sushi means seasoned rice, I do not use it.  Hence, sushi-less rolls.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 20, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I understand sushi means seasoned rice, I do not use it.  Hence, sushi-less rolls.


Aha! I figured you knew, just double checking! Do you ever use rice paper instead of nori. I love nori, but Mark hates it!


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 20, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Oh we used to get a crabstick bake in school, yes that was name I grew up with. It just  cooked rice,  surimi, boxed hollandaise sauce  and fresh  croutons and then baked until the croutons are golden.  I loved it, I still would but I cant have lemon.


That sounds good! Think I’d use some other kind of dressing, though. Boxed hollaindaise sounds a bit unappetizing...


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 20, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> It's been a while, but I've made a deviled crab salad with surimi. Add minced celery, minced red and green peppers, onion and garlic powders, fresh parsley, lemon juice, mayo and hot sauce to taste. Serve in a croissant as a sandwich or over spring greens.


This sounds good, too, but my question is _would it be better with crab?_


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> This sounds good, too, but my question is _would it be better with crab?_


No. The delicate flavor of real, fresh crab would be overpowered by these ingredients, especially the hot sauce. Trust me - I've lived on the East Coast since 1985


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 20, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> No. The delicate flavor of real, fresh crab would be overpowered by these ingredients, especially the hot sauce. Trust me - I've lived on the East Coast since 1985


Makes great sense! (Cents, too. Sorry, couldn’t resist!) I will try it!


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 20, 2018)

The hollandaise sauce, was powder form and it  was that lemon flavor that tied everything together.
This was the one they used.
https://www.knorr.com/ca/en/products/knorr-classic-sauces/hollandaise-classic-sauce.html

Or was it blå band... oh it been so many years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Aha! I figured you knew, just double checking! Do you ever use rice paper instead of nori. I love nori, but Mark hates it!




No rice, not on my low carb diet.  I'm pushing it just taking my teaspoon of local honey a day for my allergies.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 20, 2018)

IMHO...
I would hazard a guess and say that a great many of the "newer"  recipes using imitation crab (a mixture of ground white fish- usually pollock {and loads of other stuff}) are probably first put together by the inventor with the imitation.   

To landlocked cooks - even in this day and age - the imitation is cheaper and tastier simply because due to costs and availability of fresh - people use canned and realize, as I have, canned is watery and tasteless and certainly not worth the price.  

I've tried on several occasions but just can't get any taste from it.  So never having attempted  the "real" thing I can't do a 3-way comparison.  But in my books, imitation far outshines canned- real crab or not.

I buy the 900 g pkgs of imitation when they are on special.  Divide them into 9 X 100 pkg and throw most of them in the freezer.  I'll either eat them out of hand, in a salad or something.  

I can't say I ever use them in hot dishes as the one attempt to do so was "fishy" tasting.  Probably my fault but 'never-the-less' never attempted again.
JMHO

 I also had never heard the term surimi until tonight and had to look it up.  Here we just call it Imitation CrabMeat (or Lobster).


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 21, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> It's been a while, but I've made a deviled crab salad with surimi. Add minced celery, minced red and green peppers, onion and garlic powders, fresh parsley, lemon juice, mayo and hot sauce to taste. Serve in a croissant as a sandwichor over spring greens.




Thanks for the reminder, GG...it's been a while since I've made this.  I also like it as a dip with crackers.  Time to make it again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 21, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> ...I also had never heard the term surimi until tonight and had to look it up.  Here we just call it Imitation CrabMeat (or Lobster).


Same here. Even the Chinese restaurants list the appetizer as "Krab Stix". Battered, deep fried...they're OK. I'd rather have crab rangoon no matter what the fish ingredient is.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 21, 2018)

*GG* 'n *Cheryl* - that is my "go-to someone standing at the door to be fed" recipe. 

Run to cupboard - put pasta on to boil, _any_ pasta, preferably small - 

grab a protein, canned tuna/ham/chicken, imitation crab, nordic shrimp, leftover chicken/turkey/ham/roast, _anything_.  

Add contents of fridge - celery, capers, sweet peppers, hot peppers, olives, lemon juice, relish, mayo, S & P, scallions/shallots.  Run cooked pasta under cold water, 

mix  and serve  ...on lettuce/bread etc.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 21, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> That sounds good! Think I’d use some other kind of dressing, though. Boxed hollaindaise sounds a bit unappetizing...



Especially since it's  so easy to make if you use Eric Ripert's blender recipe.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 22, 2018)

Surimi is not crab, it doesn't taste like crab, it cannot replace crab. 
Crab is better than surumi by a long stretch.
Having said that, I keep kosher and do not eat crab, so surimi works just fine for sushi, for salad. But as a "star" I don't think so.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Surimi is not crab, it doesn't taste like crab, it cannot replace crab.
> Crab is better than surumi by a long stretch.
> Having said that, I keep kosher and do not eat crab, so surimi works just fine for sushi, for salad. But as a "star" I don't think so.


I don't think anyone here pretends or believes that it's real crab, Charlie. But it can be enjoyed for what it is - a tasty ingredient in a variety of dishes.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 22, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Surimi is not crab, it doesn't taste like crab, it cannot replace crab.
> Crab is better than surumi by a long stretch.
> Having said that, I keep kosher and do not eat crab, so surimi works just fine for sushi, for salad. But as a "star" I don't think so.


Please read my original post. I was asked for recipes that were designed around surimi, as opposed to recipes that suggest surimi as a substitution. I’m well aware that surimi isn’t crab (or lobster, or any other crustacean), and doesn’t taste like it.

I’m a bit curious, though Charlie. If you keep kosher and don’t consume crab, how do you know if surimi does or doesn’t taste like crab? Have you only recently begun to keep kosher? I’ve heard that people who weren’t raised in kosher households have a difficult time with it as it’s quite complicated and goes way beyond not eating pork or crustaceans and not mixing meat and dairy (as I’m sure you’re aware). Both my mother and father were raised in strict kosher homes (although Dad’s mom did keep a third set of dishes and pans for _treyf_, as Grandpa liked rare steak!

As I said in my original post, I tasted a sushi roll made with surimi and found it to be quite good. I never said it tasted like crab, though, which is why I was asking if there were any recipes _specifically designed_ for surimi as a “star ingredient.”


----------



## spork (Jun 23, 2018)

JJ, can't think of a dish where it is the main ingredient... but it's a ubiq side, expected to top every bowl of noodles & soup.  Surimi is a kamaboko; kani is crab, so Japan calls it "kaniboko."  Easy to make.  Mix fish flesh thoroughly with egg, fill a mold, steam.  Recent years, kaniboko has been processed to be stringier & encased in a mottled red football that looks like real crab legs; unfortunately, markets price them nearly the same as real crab, so I never ever buy them.  As for kamaboko in general, there is an artisan trend -- fish+egg+herbs+etc.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 23, 2018)

We get surimi here mixed with shrimps and cocktail sauce. I know it's man made but I enjoy the mix. I buy it a lot, especially if the wife's away, she's hates seafood.

Russ


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 23, 2018)

Rascal said:


> We get surimi here mixed with shrimps and cocktail sauce. I know it's man made but I enjoy the mix. I buy it a lot, especially if the wife's away, she's hates seafood.
> 
> Russ


They offer a couple of ready-made seafood salads with surimi at the local supermarket. I’m always a bit wary of them, simply because I don’t know how long they’ve been sitting in the case (same with their “poke”). And the pre-packaged ones look like they were hit by a mayo bomb at point blank range.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 23, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> They offer a couple of ready-made seafood salads with surimi at the local supermarket. I’m always a bit wary of them, simply because I don’t know how long they’ve been sitting in the case (same with their “poke”). And the pre-packaged ones look like they were hit by a mayo bomb at point blank range.


v

Just how I like it, shops  have a use by date, so normally good to go. I've been known to eat it in the car park. Never to make it home,Nom Nom .

Russ


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 24, 2018)

I almost hate to admit it, but I tend to prefer the fake stuff to the real stuff.   It makes a great snack.  Wally World has a gluten free version that is pretty good.

I guess I've never thought to look at recipes for it, beyond sushi and wraps.

Hmmm... consider my curiosity piqued.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 24, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> I almost hate to admit it, but I tend to prefer the fake stuff to the real stuff.   It makes a great snack.  Wally World has a gluten free version that is pretty good.
> 
> I guess I've never thought to look at recipes for it, beyond sushi and wraps.
> 
> Hmmm... consider my curiosity piqued.


I’ve been looking still, but in vain! Let me know if you come up with anything. I’ll return the favor, of course!

Other option, though, and maybe more fun - we come up with some (and copywriter them)!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 27, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think anyone here pretends or believes that it's real crab, Charlie. But it can be enjoyed for what it is - a tasty ingredient in a variety of dishes.




     I think people took my post way too seriously. My only emphasis was word "star". Surimi is made to be crab substitute. I eat it just fine, like it even, but would not give "star" rating.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 27, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Please read my original post. I was asked for recipes that were designed around surimi, as opposed to recipes that suggest surimi as a substitution. I’m well aware that surimi isn’t crab (or lobster, or any other crustacean), and doesn’t taste like it.
> 
> I’m a bit curious, though Charlie. If you keep kosher and don’t consume crab, how do you know if surimi does or doesn’t taste like crab? Have you only recently begun to keep kosher? I’ve heard that people who weren’t raised in kosher households have a difficult time with it as it’s quite complicated and goes way beyond not eating pork or crustaceans and not mixing meat and dairy (as I’m sure you’re aware). Both my mother and father were raised in strict kosher homes (although Dad’s mom did keep a third set of dishes and pans for _treyf_, as Grandpa liked rare steak!
> 
> As I said in my original post, I tasted a sushi roll made with surimi and found it to be quite good. I never said it tasted like crab, though, which is why I was asking if there were any recipes _specifically designed_ for surimi as a “star ingredient.”



As far as your post, read my response to GG  above.

I've been keeping kosher only last 18 -19 years or so. To answer your question. 

As far as "difficult time", I don't quite understand what you mean by that. And as far as treif dishes for rare steak, I understand that even less, as there is absolutely nothing wrong with rare or even row stake for that matter.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2018)

I've only known it as "fake crab" and it wasn't introduced in the United States in the  1980s. Because of the much lower cost it was quite the sensation back in the day.


I developed a "Company Crab Bake" recipe with it for a 1988 club cookbook that's quite good, and I still have the book. If you're interested, I'd be happy to type it out for you Joel.



​


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 28, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I've only known it as "fake crab" and it wasn't introduced in the United States in the  1980s. Because of the much lower cost it was quite the sensation back in the day.
> 
> 
> I developed a "Company Crab Bake" recipe with it for a 1988 club cookbook that's quite good, and I still have the book. If you're interested, I'd be happy to type it out for you Joel.
> ...


I’d love to have the recipe, if it’s not too much trouble! Is the page in the book photograph-able?


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’d love to have the recipe, if it’s not too much trouble! Is the page in the book photograph-able?




What a good idea Joel. Click to make it larger.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> What a good idea Joel. Click to make it larger.
> View attachment 30494


Thank you! It looks scrumptious, maybe even something Mark would eat. And I love that “new imitation crab!” When I try it, I’ll let you know.

Having the actual page from the cookbook”or a pic of it” is charming. I’ll feel like I’m making a recipe handed down through generations.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2018)

You're welcome Joel. Long before the internet, Community Cookbooks were a very big deal for the home cook. I still have dozens of them in my collection and I was a contributor for several of them. This is the one from the "Company Crab Bake", circa 1988.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> You're welcome Joel. Long before the internet, Community Cookbooks were a very big deal for the home cook. I still have dozens of them in my collection and I was a contributor for several of them. This is the one from the "Company Crab Bake", circa 1988.
> View attachment 30497


My mom had more than a few of those hanging around the house. She wasn’t really a cook, though, so most of them were stored someplace. I may have a few boxed up from the estate. I’ll bet there are some great little gems to be found!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2018)

Joel, if you want to get lost down "the rabbit hole" as we say, this is the place to go. I've posted this most amazing website before, and it continues to fascinate me. The dedication of this woman blows my mind. Enjoy..


RecipeCurio.com


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Joel, if you want to get lost down "the rabbit hole" as we say, this is the place to go. I've posted this most amazing website before, and it continues to fascinate me. The dedication of this woman blows my mind. Enjoy..
> 
> 
> RecipeCurio.com


Hehheh, I clicked on your link and found that I’d already had the site bookmarked! It’s a charming paean to home cooks of yesteryear. Some of the recipes are a bit odd, and some just plain difficult to visualize. One recipe for some kind of fish roll calls for rolling a dill pickle in a filet, securing it with a toothpick, then cutting it in half and baking “cut side up” in a roux-based cheese sauce. Cut it in half? Which way? Which half gets the toothpick? Fun and funny!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 29, 2018)

Kay, I remember you posting your individual little casserole dishes of Company Crab Bake.  They look delish, and I'll try this. Thanks for re-posting.  

As far as those little 'club' cookbooks...I also have many from my grandmother, mother, and more recently, several from my home town schools and churches.  There are some keeper recipes in those little spiral bound books from home cooks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> You're welcome Joel. Long before the internet, Community Cookbooks were a very big deal for the home cook. I still have dozens of them in my collection and I was a contributor for several of them. This is the one from the "Company Crab Bake", circa 1988.
> View attachment 30497




I grabbed a bunch of those at a yard sale, still going through them.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

I made a surimi salad last week to take with me for lunch. Diced surimi, onion, red and yellow bell peppers and cukes, dressed with a bottled avocado-cilantro-yogurt dressing from Bolthouse. I ate it all week, and added to it when the supply got low. It was delicious! Fresh tasting with no fishy aftertaste. During the week, I added in hard cooked eggs at one point, then some nori, and at one point spiced it up a bit with a healthy teaspoon or so of shichimi togarashi. Perfect topping for crackers (Ritz, of course). I’ll bet it’d make a great sandwich too, but the nature of my job precludes sandwiches (sandwiches get soggy when premade and brown bagged, and it’s very difficult, and dangerous, to assemble them while driving!). Just finished making a new batch, and I added a bit of dried dill and some celery salt. Wonderful!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2018)

I’ve posted this recipe before. 
Boiled potatoes 
Boiled carrots 
Boiled eggs (hard boiled)
Canned peas
Surimi
All equal amounts 
Mayo to bind all. If you like more mayo or like some ingredients more than others, do as you pleased. 
Salt to taste. 
All ingredients should be chopped finely, or even grated on large hole grader.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 9, 2018)

At least one person who contributed to this thread explained that they ate surimi as a substitute for shellfish because they kept kosher. Anyone out there using surimi for the same reason, *beware!* I was shopping at Whole Foods yesterday (for my job, not for my kitchen), and asked the guy at the seafood counter if they carried it, expecting a snicker and a “no.” Surprisingly, they _do_ carry it, but it’s NOT suitable for those who keep kosher, or those who have shellfish allergies. the ingredient list includes snow crab.not snow crab derivative or flavoring even, actual snow crab! It’s way down in the list, but it’s there. So before you purchase surimi or consume it, you might want to double check!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> At least one person who contributed to this thread explained that they ate surimi as a substitute for shellfish because they kept kosher. Anyone out there using surimi for the same reason, *beware!* I was shopping at Whole Foods yesterday (for my job, not for my kitchen), and asked the guy at the seafood counter if they carried it, expecting a snicker and a “no.” Surprisingly, they _do_ carry it, but it’s NOT suitable for those who keep kosher, or those who have shellfish allergies. the ingredient list includes snow crab.not snow crab derivative or flavoring even, actual snow crab! It’s way down in the list, but it’s there. So before you purchase surimi or consume it, you might want to double check!



Yes, I meant to mention that, a lot of so called crab imitation products (or shrimp for that matter) do contain some real crab meat, etc. I would not worry about kosher consumer as much, as we check for the reliable kosher supervision symbol, but people with allergies have to be careful and indeed have to check ingredients. Same with "non-dairy" products incidentally. 

Thank you for that note.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2018)

Accidentally found the thread about the salad recipe I posted above. Here is link to the pictures of the salad:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/the-russian-olivier-salad-98179.html#post1513367


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 14, 2018)

*found a link*

Yes, it is a sponsored post, right along all that we have been talking about.  there is another link in it - I have not gone there yet, but suggesting that there are more  recipes.

Check it out - might just be what you're looking for *JJ.*

we're hot on imitation crab


----------

